# What car are the Tempers driving?



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

I was wondering what cars the Temp drive/own/used to drive.

I got a Mazda 323c 1.5i GLX from 1996.


Spoiler













I know I need to level my bonnet better lol and the windshield now has a Class 4 Umwelt sticker (mandatory enviroment sticker for some German cities) + 10 tages Autobahn Vignette (mandatory Austrian roadtax sticker for the Austrian roads)







My choice will always be Mazda if it was up to me.
I've driven several cars and nothing feels better then Mazda (at this moment)

One I'd like to have is the Renault Fuego Turbo from somewhere around 1984


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 10, 2012)

I unfortunately can't drive yet (Driving school is expensive round these parts) But I am learning. When I do get the chance to buy my own car, I will be getting...

A PUNCH BUGGY!
Ive always loved Bugs, I really want a convertible one...
EDIT: Trying to post an image but failing sorry :/


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2012)

Idk what kind its invisible, people just see me floating down the highway


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 10, 2012)

Still amazed by the great condition of your car.

I don't personally own a car but i do drive my dad's civic and my brother's pick-up van, which ever is free at the moment


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2012)

Parents gave me a 2008 Chevy Aveo. Don't have any pics, but it's like...a bright candy red color so it's not the manliest looking vehicle. But I'm in the process of "pimping" the shit out of it, so all is good for now. Need new speakers all around and a new amp. *sigh* Need moar monies.


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Aug 10, 2012)

1994 dodge shadow


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

I also need to replace the 2 in the doors and apperantly I never had speakers in the back .__.

Might go and take a look soon if I can find any audio cable there.
Otherwise it'll just be my speakerrig in the trunk and 2 in the front lol


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2012)

C...Car?
What is this amazing contraption?
But yeah, I don't even have my L's x.x
I need them badly!


----------



## Yumi (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't own a car. But I drive this though:



Spoiler











Except it's lime green.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2012)

THIS IS A PONTIAC GRAND AM! THERE ARE MANY LIKE IT BUT THIS ONE IS....
well, actually this one isn't mine. 
Mine has a lot more damage and rust. 
Same color, body style, etc. 
Nothing special but it gets me where I'm going, 

most times.


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 10, 2012)

Past:
92 honda accord
08 Toyota camery (miss this car)

Current :
Toyota Frontier 06 Nizmo


----------



## iFish (Aug 10, 2012)

This isn't /my/ car. But it's the car I am driving while I still have my learners permit.

It's my father's 2012 Acura TL. But when I get my license, I'll be getting my mom's 2005 Nissan Altima.

http://d.ifish12.me/fWbY+

http://d.ifish12.me/PeBK+

http://d.ifish12.me/4U71+


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 10, 2012)

If I could drive






Oh my gosh.


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 10, 2012)

iFish said:


> This isn't /my/ car. But it's the car I am driving while I still have my learners permit.
> 
> It's my father's 2012 Acura TL. But when I get my license, I'll be getting my mom's 2005 Nissan Altima.
> 
> ...


Wowow, so pretty!
You should trade him the Altima...


----------



## iFish (Aug 10, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't /my/ car. But it's the car I am driving while I still have my learners permit.
> ...


Hahaha. I doubt he'd be OK with that, sadly.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 10, 2012)

I drive one of these. Got about 2 weeks of warranty left.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2012)

iFish said:


> Hahaha. I doubt he'd be OK with that, sadly.



I see no problem with it. Nice as the Acura is, the Altima is a damn good looking car.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha. I doubt he'd be OK with that, sadly.
> ...


I'd take the Altima over the Acura.
I've never liked Acuras.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 10, 2012)

I have two trucks a 2004 Ford Ranger for most of my driving needs and a 2005 Expedition for when I need to haul more than one other person. Although I am thinking about trading them both in for an Accord.

But if I could drive anything or had unlimited funds....

This! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDoRmT0iRic


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 10, 2012)

One of these. (same color, year, everything)

Because I'm fabulous.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 10, 2012)

2007 Volkswagen GTI


----------



## Gaiaknight (Aug 10, 2012)

2012 ford fusion


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 10, 2012)

That there is me and my baby... She's a 327 4 barrel


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 10, 2012)

Know that Flintstones car? Yeah. That is what I drive.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> That there is me and my baby... She's a 327 4 barrel
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Holy shit you're Jensen Ackins??

Nice try.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 10, 2012)

I drive a *2004 Pontiac Grand Prix GT,* in Silver, I picked up a little less than a year ago, used, with really good mileage; my first car. Got a great deal on it.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 10, 2012)

Renault Twingo (but red instead of blue)


----------



## snikerz (Aug 10, 2012)

BMW Z4 Coupe


----------



## mechagouki (Aug 10, 2012)

1988 4Runner, 5 speed 4 cyl 22RE, near indestructible truck. Currently has 37X,XXX kms on it and still going strong.

Like this but no stripes and I have 31" BFGs on mine:


----------



## shortz1994 (Aug 10, 2012)

family ride.plain jane.( f%$k chevy's..lol).





 my "new" supercharged classic.





 pased down from grandfather, to dad , to me.. weekend warrior. (1940 ford street rod.).. yes i'm a ford man. nothing better.  .( the ONLY motor company, that didn't ask for a government bail out. #1 in my book.)


----------



## shortz1994 (Aug 10, 2012)

sanoblue said:


> Past:
> 92 honda accord
> 08 Toyota camery (miss this car)
> 
> ...


lol.....toyota??? thats a damn Nissan.. (well a Nissan on a ford chassis.) love how many car companys try an pass their cars off as what they are not.
(my curse, master mechanic..)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2012)

shortz1994 said:


> love how many car companys try an pass their cars off as what they are not.



Next you'll be telling me that Hummer isn't making slightly nicer versions of the HumVee for use on the typical American road....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 10, 2012)

> Reason for edit: Note to all the gamers: BFGs are not Big Fucking Guns, in this case. ~VA



Well, it would have been awesome if it were true.


----------



## shortz1994 (Aug 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> shortz1994 said:
> 
> 
> > love how many car companys try an pass their cars off as what they are not.
> ...


no that is what the hummer is. that's true  i couldn't see a army truck used to pick a child up from soccer practice.( that would be cool though.)
i'm referring to Mazda trying to pass off the hombre as a Mazda.( it's a ford ranger.). Mazda tribute is a ford escape. Mitsubishi truck is a Chevy Colorado. the older 3000gt was a dodge stealth.  the Nissan quest is a mercury villager. but now most of these just use our frames an sub frames an some times the same motor.   
but to get back to the hummer, all that really is a Chevy suburban on steroids.( the civilian version. the military version is the Chevy z71( frame wise). that's why it's made(was) by GMC/CHEVY.The point is they do this for parts manufacturing, a lot cheaper to make 1 part that fits many different cars/trucks.  it's the dealership that ends up screwing the public.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2012)

shortz1994 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > shortz1994 said:
> ...


*WOOOSH*


Thanks for your little note though Vulpes, totally thought that car was a BFG.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2012)

shortz1994 said:


> no that is what the hummer is.


----------



## NightsOwl (Aug 10, 2012)

The kind that doesn't exist.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a 2004 Chevy Malibu LS V6.


Spoiler










While that photo is just ripped from Google images, mine looks EXACTLY like it.  Just as clean, same color, same rims, everything.  Mine has no dent in the front fender though.

It may not be a particularly remarkable looking car, but it gets me where I need to go.  The stock 6-speaker Radio/CD player sounds nice and beefy. It has a 6-cylinder engine, with less than 50,000 miles on it.  Has anti-lock brakes and traction control.  Has electronic steering (no power steering pump).  All wheel disk breaks, power windows and door locks, remote keyless entry,etc.

Handles nice and performs well enough for my daily trek back and forth to work and around town.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2012)

I have an oldtimer, like the old cars much better then the new ones.
Opel Kadett C Coupe 1974.



Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 10, 2012)

This will be the 40th post and nobody has mentioned motorbikes (I was browsing without external images on mind).... I am not sure if that is for shame gbatemp or not.

Right now there is little point in me having a vehicle so nothing. Were I to get one tomorrow it would probably be a Transit or something similar- they are fine to drive, fuel (diesel naturally*) is about in line with a modest car and being able to chuck a sofa, building materials, ramps, motorbikes and whatever else in the back does well.

*I do not know if it is just the West coast US but unlike there it is notable if a petrol station does not have diesel and you will probably have to go out into the sticks and then to a really old "mom and pop" type place to find one.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 10, 2012)

Ford Taurus 2003, it lasted me through out my university and I'm sure the transmission is about to give

I don't think Stater Brothers enjoy where I park



Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2012)

my dad won't even let me ride his motorcycle. not the big bike one. the one used in asian countries. kinda like a scooter. 

maybe it's cause of the way i use my bike when younger. next time he'll see me might be in drag races. or in a hospital with broken bones.

anyways. i just commute. better coz i can sleep while travelling.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 10, 2012)

2006 Honda Civic (me)
2001 Toyota Highlander (family car)

I'll never buy an American car again.  Went through 2 Pontiacs, a Ford, and a Chevy between 2001 and 2006.  Bought the Honda and a 1997 Toyota Camry in 06 and haven't had any issues.  Camry got totaled last fall though (got rear-ended by a punk-ass kid) and we bought the Highlander.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2012)

Spoiler: This is my car



I ride a bike ;O; I'm too poor for a car!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 10, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> 2006 Honda Civic (me)
> 2001 Toyota Highlander (family car)
> 
> I'll never buy an American car again.  Went through 2 Pontiacs, a Ford, and a Chevy between 2001 and 2006.  Bought the Honda and a 1997 Toyota Camry in 06 and haven't had any issues.  Camry got totaled last fall though (got rear-ended by a punk-ass kid) and we bought the Highlander.


Oh shit my family has a 97 Camry it still drives well even though the engine sounds like a bike.
It'll probably be the car I drive.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 10, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > 2006 Honda Civic (me)
> ...



My 97 Camry had over 220,000 miles on it and was still running strong up until it got totaled...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine had 280.000 KM on it's engine and body.

It still runs as smooth as a sewing machine.
I plan to give the engine a thorough clean one day.

Going to replace the timing belt as well as vee belt + waterpump and other parts that are submissive to wear and tear as a preventive measure if it reaches 300.000 without any problems.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, a 97 Camry was my first car. Used to be my sisters until she got a new one, then I got that. DIdn't run for a while at first, but we fixed it up and everything until one day it just died. Was a nice car though.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got myself a nice red Lamborghini Avendator LP 700-4.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 10, 2012)

mechagouki said:


> 1988 4Runner, 5 speed 4 cyl 22RE, near indestructible truck. Currently has 37X,XXX kms on it and still going strong.
> 
> Like this but no stripes and I have 31" BFGs on mine:



@[member='Vulpes Abnocto'] - I think that having 31" Big Fucking Guns on it is cooler.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 10, 2012)

I drive a dark blue 93 Toyota Camry, one of the v6 ones. It looks somewhat beat up but it still runs fine for its age. Goes through fuel a bit fast for my tastes. Overall not a bad first car.


----------



## bazamuffin (Aug 10, 2012)

A 2002 MkI Ford Focus.  Had it for quite a while, its reliable as hell and Ive only had to change tyres, brakes (the usual consumables).  Its got 79,000 on the clock, which for a 10 year old motor isn't bad.  The wife has a 2002 one as well, just as reliable as mine and hers has got 180,000 miles on it.


----------



## smash_brew (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got an mkiv gti. 1.8t. Bought her brand new on February 27, 2004. Reflex Silver. Currently has 73,xxx miles. my daily commute is only about 1 mile each way. She's taken me everywhere from Maine to Miami. Love that car, but i still miss my 1991 honda crx with the b18 swap. That was a fun little car.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 10, 2012)

Bunch o pics inbound.



Spoiler



























1995 Infiniti G20, factory leather, power windows, power seats... the only thing that this doesn't have is heated seats XDDD

Put up a few pictures of my audio setup also.  Parrot Asteroid radio, a Pyramid 7-band equalizer preamp, Pyle PLBS12 sub, a Lanzar amp that I can't remember the model of, and Polk rear speakers (Polk in the front too but I don't want to take my door panels off XD).  Thing runs pretty well, the last transmission was a piece and blew, new one runs better.

Edit - (That's my mom's Mazda CX-7 next to my car.  That thing's a beast  )


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 10, 2012)

Too lazy to take a pic of my car, so here's one from Google Images:


Spoiler


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 10, 2012)

This thread proves 97 Camrys are for pros.


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 11, 2012)

shortz1994 said:


> sanoblue said:
> 
> 
> > Past:
> ...


lol ur right lol.... my bf made me trade my yota for the nissan lol... wasnt really paying attn to what i was typing lol


----------



## Sterling (Aug 12, 2012)

I drive a Mazda B2500. Its a good pickup. The only pickups I like more are the originals. That's right, the B2500 is a straight rip of a Ford Ranger. I have to say the engine in mine is a bit more superior than Fords since it has two rows of spark plugs for superior mileage. I'd like an extended cab Ranger though. Bright red with a nice matching bed cover. A man can dream can't he?


----------

